# 94 Maxima Engine "Clicking" HELP!!



## Uncle Kevin (Jul 22, 2004)

The clicking sound seems to be from under the valve cover [front] it does it every day,but only when it wants to.It comes and goes.Could it be a lifter noise? It changes with RPM alot louder at idle.I have not checked oil pressure with a mechanacal gauge,yet.It is the dual cam motor,is this a common problem,with this motor? Can anybody possibly HELP???


----------



## 3rdmaxse (Feb 2, 2004)

most likely Its your vtc. take a screwdriver put the handle against ur ear and the tip on the hump on the valve cover and listen and move to the right little by little to pinpoint where it is coming from. If the noise is loudest at the hump (on theleft side) it is ur VTC and U can ground them out.
There is two VTC solenoids that comes out of the heads left of the intake manifold its a 2" high piece with a wireharness ot the top strip back insulation on of of the solenoids and there is a yellow black which u will have to splice a jumper from that wire to ground.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Definitly yout VTC's or Variable Timing Cams, you might want to get them checked out


----------



## KLrx7 (Jun 1, 2004)

Uncle Kevin said:


> The clicking sound seems to be from under the valve cover [front] it does it every day,but only when it wants to.It comes and goes.Could it be a lifter noise? It changes with RPM alot louder at idle.I have not checked oil pressure with a mechanacal gauge,yet.It is the dual cam motor,is this a common problem,with this motor? Can anybody possibly HELP???



My 92 SE auto does the same thing. Mine goes away when oil pressure builds. If I brake torque it in drive for 2 seconds and let off it quits but will start again after it ides for awhile. My brothers Q45 did the same thing. He says it is the Hydraulic lifters. He cleaned his out and pumed new oil into them by hand then put them back in and it has been fine since.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

yeah its a common problem with the VE motors just do what 3rdmaxse said. once u ground them they will go away. but if u want to replace they will cost alot new so ur better off grounding them.


----------

